# Looking to upgrade from Denon 1910



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

My fronts are not the most efficient and the Denon 1910(90wx7.1) needs to be driven rather hard for movies. I'd like something with a little more beef and maybe a slightly better multi-Eq.
I'd like to stay under $900 if possible. Open to suggestions.
I do love my Denon, but more power and possibly an upgraded multi Eq is what I am after.
2 sub outs would be ok, but not needed....3D pass is even less important.
TIA!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

IMO, the best "bang for the buck" model available right now is the Onkyo 809 - it can be had for $650-700. There are several threads singing the praises :bigsmile: of this unit - here is one of the many. You can look through the 1st 2 pages of that forum and find several of the others.

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo TX-NR1009 would be perfect fro you. It Bench Tested so well that it should have been THX Ultra2 Plus Certified.
Here are the Bench Tests:
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.5 watts 
1% distortion at 131.2 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 86.1 watts 
1% distortion at 100.6 watts

Analog frequency response in Pure Audio mode: 
–0.05 dB at 10 Hz 
–0.01 dB at 20 Hz 
+0.07 dB at 20 kHz 
–2.63 dB at 50 kHz.

Analog frequency response with stereo signal processing: 
–0.07 dB at 10 Hz 
–0.02 dB at 20 Hz 
–0.08 dB at 20 kHz 
–67.57 dB at 50 kHz.



This graph shows that the TX-NR1009’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 145.7 watts and 1 percent distortion at 179.5 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 218.1 watts and 1 percent distortion at 250.4 watts.

Accessories4less is currently selling it for $949. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...R1009-9.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now the Onkyo 809 or 1009 are the receivers of choice. Both can be had for around your budget and offers everything you ask and much better power output.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL boy guys we should just have a dedicated Post on this topic hey


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I do only run 5.2
What's the bench test of the 809?

Also, what model Denon would fill my needs, even if it is out of my price range. For comparison.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

So far, only the 609 and 1009 have been Bench Tested. I believe that the 1009 can be Bridged. If not , it can definitely be BiAmped. Also, the 609 output around 90 Watts into 7 Channels so the 809 will do only better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Also, what model Denon would fill my needs, even if it is out of my price range. For comparison.


If your looking for really good video processing with ISF calibration settings and upconversion, Denon has nothing in its lineup that uses the HQV® Vida and the Qdeo chip, nothing out there comes close. so really hard to compare. But you would be looking at spending almost twice as much to get the same amplification strength that the 809/1009 has.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> If your looking for really good video processing with ISF calibration settings and upconversion, Denon has nothing in its lineup that uses the HQV® Vida and the Qdeo chip, nothing out there comes close. so really hard to compare. But you would be looking at spending almost twice as much to get the same amplification strength that the 809/1009 has.


I do all passthrough from BR player and FIOS hdtv box. Music is streamed from laptop.

Only thing holding me back on the 809 is the heat issues with Onkyo. My Yamaha used to shut down when pushing it just decently, the Denon has yet to.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt,

Heat issues went away in the x09s. I have run my 809 for hours and it merely gets warm - like I would expect from any AVR. I have yet to see any of our x09 owners mention their unit overheating.

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Matt, what speakers are you using?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Sonnie....Onix x-ls front three.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well those are not terribly efficient at 87db, so perhaps a bit more power might be worth it. If you like Denon and want to stay with that brand, check out the 3312. It's not quite as beefy as the Onkyo 1009, but it is close, and if you don't need video processing it will save you a few hundred more from AC4L.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, or perhaps a 3311ci for less(if not the 809/1009)....just wasn't sure it would make a noticeable difference power-wise from 90w to 125w rated.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think your next step if you really want to get comfortable with power is to go with an outboard 2-channel amp for your mains... or perhaps a 5-channel amp. An Emotiva XPA-5 is $899 shipped. 

You might go that route to start with and then hold out until you can pick up a receiver or processor with XT32... maybe even used. With the XPA-5 you won't be worrying about power again... probably never again.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

My Denon 1910 has no preouts for an amp...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmmm... time to raise the budget. :bigsmile:

Hey... it ain't nothin' but money. :spend:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the price of this Serwood/Newcastle R972 would you think that might be a good choice Sonnie? I just ordered one about 4 hrs ago.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't know a lot about those units, other than they were very expensive and that seems like an awfully good deal on them. I remember back at Next Level those guys were very high on them. I am curious as to how the Trinnov will compare to XT and/or XT32.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I ordered one this afternoon and accessoies4less has already shipped it out to me  Now thats serious service.

I will let you all know how it sounds once I have it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After several Members asked me about the x09's reliability, I spent hours reading every Forum I could think of and I really do think the x09's are relatively trouble free. Even on a large Forum where bashing Onkyo seems to be a sport, over 86% of 809 Owners are happy with their purchase and have had no issues. Heat has been reduced. And after using Onkyos for the past 5 years, only one of the four required repair and it was both a B-Stock and had an issue that Onkyo Corporate had never come across. Regardless of brand, there are always going to be lemons.


----------

